# Community Feedback: New Forum Software is Live!



## TTFAdmin

We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform!

It’s been a long time coming. Let’s face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn’t include dealing with outdated, unsafe, slow software.

The transition to a new platform will never be 100% smooth but the days of dealing with out of date forum software are over. We have teams dedicated to building a world-class community for you. The development has been steady with regular software releases since May 2019. Asking members for feedback and coming up with ideas for improvement is what we want.

*Speed and Reliability Are Key*
No one should have to wait for information. This site has been built to be much faster and more reliable, period.

*New Homepage Experience*
Our algorithm will serve a personal customized feed based on your prior engagement with content on the site. If you’ve liked and or commented, or are following certain topics that are of interest to you, similar content will appear at the top of the homepage.

*Search*
We have introduced new search algorithms, powered by an industry-leading AI platform, to help you find information faster. We plan to roll out new features to continue improving search, and to power many additional areas of the forum.








Due to the volume of content, our search platform may take some time to complete indexing over the first few days after migrating. During this process, you may see a limited number of posts until indexing has been completed. We appreciate your patience.

*Finding Your Way Around*
We have made the design clean and simple to use. Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to “NEW” will bring you to the full forum listing.








Clicking your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.








You can also navigate more by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








*Dark Mode*
We have introduced Dark Mode. One of our favorite features allows you to access the site with a power-saving, and easier on the eyes dark mode. You can access it in the drop-down menu under the 3 vertical dots.

*Save Bookmarks*
Now you can save your favorite discussion threads and posts! Bookmarks are a handy way to remember and easily find great content or stuff you want to read later.








We also wanted to make it easier for new users to understand the lingo of forums. We have cleaned up various language to more commonly recognized phrases including:

*Following* - Thread subscriptions, and Watched are now known as Following
*Conversations *- Private Messages or PMs are now conversations and can be accessed from the user avatar drop-down in the main navigation
*Showcase* - Showcase is designed for users to "showcase" items/projects through the use of uploaded images, text descriptions and custom content categories. It’s a way to visually and textually provide detailed information on the content you wish to share. The showcase would be similar to a catalog, whereas the gallery would be like a photo album. It can be accessed from the drop-down menu with the 3 dots.
Take a tour and look around! Check out the Help section for some quick *FAQs* about the new platform.

Please keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc. regarding the new platform right here in this Feedback thread. This will help us make sure not to miss a request for help and also let us pass along your thoughts to our Product team. The Admins and I will be here to help along the way taking note of your comments.

- Community Management Team


----------



## TTFAdmin

I will be here during your transition to the new platform, to help with any questions, help with navigation or how to do things, and to listen to your feedback so please don't hesitate to holler at me. I want to help. You can also check out our *FAQs*.

I do want to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Cricket. When I was born, my father told his friends I was the ugliest baby he had ever seen, and that I sounded just like a cricket (I was born with the hiccups.) so yes, I have been Cricket for 59 years now. I live just outside of San Antonio, Texas. I spend most of my free time out in nature and exploring the back roads. During late autumn when it starts to finally cool down, I disappear from the world for a bit for camping trips and hiking.

Please don't be afraid to explore and test out things to see how they work on the site. 

Although you can certainly use the "insert image" icon to upload an image to your post, you can also just drag and drop it to the text editor or even copy/paste it into there!








You can easily share videos just by adding the URL directly into the text editor!






Gif links from sites like giphy.com will display automatically just by adding the gif URL directly in the text editor. Try it!






I am a huge fan of the dark mode for the community. What is your favorite feature?

*The new forum software is still a work in progress. *

We will be seeing regular updates which are largely fueled by community feedback. While that doesn't mean we can action every request, it does mean we will be actively listening to the feedback and sharing it with the developers. We do ask that you keep any questions, thoughts or feedback about the new forum software here in the Community Feedback thread to help us keep all the information together so we don't miss anything.

*There is still some work going on behind the scene so you may notice some changes as we work.*

It can take 24-48 hours for the site to finish indexing so it may take a bit for search results to return proper results, including showing all your threads/posts under your profile.
We will continue to clean up the order of the sections on the full forum listings page so you might see some stuff move around.
We are reviewing permissions and special permission sections so let us know if you notice any issues so we can look into them.
I have worked with our community support team for 6 years. I have worked with forums for closer to two decades. I won't always know the answers to your questions, but I can find someone who does, as needed. 

- Cricket


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Sorry, but this new format SUCKS! Who's brilliant idea was it to change the entire forum look and feel? The previous format worked just fine the way it was. Changing just for the sake of changing is stupid. It's GARBAGE!

The original TT Forum UK had a look to it which was easy to navigate. It worked well and best of all, it DID NOT LOOK LIKE EVERY OTHER FORUM ON THE INTERNET! Now it looks exactly like all the Golf, Tiguan and A3 forums out there and is just as difficult to navigate. That was DUMB!

You may have worked on other Forums, but there's a reason we don't want to look like all the others - THEY SUCK! These differences are what made the UK TT Forum great and appealing to people from all around the world, not just the UK. Total FAIL!

I can't tell where the different sections are and posting links and pictures now takes up way too much space. I used to be able to link a post from the Knowledge Base with just two lines; a title and a HTML linnk. Now, your changes adds about six or seven lines of unnecessary text with an intro that just clutters up the post. That was STUPID!

Not to mention the information is wrong; last time I checked, this is NOT the Swiss flag shown on my Avatar. No one needs useless bells and whistles like "dark mode" Chrome already has it so why do you need to add it to this website? You've only made it more complicated to navigate and less user friendly. Totally MORONIC!

And WTF is going on with the idea of charging us $19.99 for premium membership after the years of work THE MEMBERS have contributed to making this forum great. YOU didn't contribute to the technical knowledge, retrofits and various Knowledge Base articles we spent hours creating and posting. F"ing INSULTING!

IHMO this change has only made a fantastic forum website into a f'ing disaster. Thanks for screwing up a perfectly good website. TOTAL FAIL!


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> Sorry guys., but this new format SUCKS! Who's brilliant idea was it to change the entire forum look and feel?
> 
> The original TT Forum UK had an original look to it which was easy to navigate and worked and best of all, it DID NOT LOOK LIKE EVERY OTHER FORUM ON THE INTERNET!
> 
> Now it looks exactly like all the Golf, Tiguan and A3 forums out there and is just as difficult to navigate.
> 
> I can't tell where the different sections are and posting links and pictures now takes up way too much space. Not to mention the information is wrong; last time I checked, this is NOT the Swiss flag shown on my Avatar.
> 
> And the idea of charging us $19.99 for premium membership after the years of work we have contributed to making this forum great is insulting. WTF were you people thinking??


We did *notify* all of you ahead of time that the new forum software would be coming and why.

Like most of us, I am a creature of habit, so it takes me a bit to get used to changes. (I was more than a little grumpy about it all at first.) If there is anything I can help you find, please just let me know. We will see *regular updates* that are largely fueled by community feedback. While that doesn't mean we can action every request, it does mean we are actively listening to the feedback and sharing it with the developers.

- Cricket


----------



## TTFAdmin

*Setting Your Location*

Click on your avatar, near the upper right-hand corner of the site. Select account settings from the drop-down menu.








On the account settings page, scroll down to location.








As you start typing your city, it will offer you choices appear in the drop-down menu. Click to select the one that displays your location.








If you prefer to only display your state, simply type your state, and then click on it in the drop-down menu.








Within discussion threads, you will see your country flag displayed under your username.

*User Location Privacy Settings*

Click on your avatar and select Account Settings from the drop-down menu.








Your Account Settings page will open with more options. From the left-side navigation bar, select Privacy.








On your Privacy page, you will see options regarding your location.








Use the drop-down menu to select who can see your location information.

Save your privacy settings.

- Cricket


----------



## TTFAdmin

Take a moment to browse through our *Community FAQs* and let us know if you have any questions.









FAQ







www.ttforum.co.uk





- Cricket


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Sorry guys, but this is new format is total garbage. Despite the obvious hassles of navigation, it now looks like very other VAG forum on the internet. The previous format set the TT Forum UK aside from all others; it's why it was not just a UK site, but had members from all over the world. And trust me, there are almost NO OTHER English speaking TT forums that are reaching and supporting TT owners around the world. This is why the Germans, French, Dutch, Italians, Australians and American TT owners come here. Because it's THE best TT forum - or at least is was... 

Now we have a bunch of crappy and pointless additions lke "dark mode" which does nothing to make the site better. You want to improve things? Make the search function work properly for starters. 

And as if this new format isn't bad enough, I am personally insulted that you want to charge me, $19.99 for Premium Membership. There are dozens of contributors who made this website what it is today, and the idea of charging us after the years of posts we have contributed is an insult. We freely contributed our projects and ideas out of a sense of community and now you want to charge people for our work and contributions? 

WTF were you thinking??


----------



## davebowk

Any one else finding this hard work to navigate?
And $20 to get rid of the add pane and see premium discussions??


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Thanks for totally f'ing up my posts. I spent hours making this post well organized and easy to navigate. You totally trashed it. Well done idiots!









FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study...


Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs Section Index - You can either scroll down through this post or just click on the section of interest. Section 1 - Body & Interior Section 2 - Electrical Wiring Diagrams, Communications and HVAC Section 3 - Engines Section 4 - Fuel Systems...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## IPG3.6

I was surprised by the upgrade! I like the fresh look however I'm relatively new here and willing to give it a go. The preview editing options look good and hopefully inserting youtube videos function still works as that's my groove here.

@admins What exactly do you get with "premium membership"?

I've notice the break between pinned threads and regular threads is no longer obvious. I found that obvious separation useful. Otherwise i'm going to have a play and see what happens.


----------



## kevin#34

me too not convinced about the new look, however what is convincing me even less is the premium member introduction… why I should pay to read/partecipate to "premium" discussions? looks just a way to make profit...


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Same thing with this post - 









Audi TT Forum


A forum community dedicated to Audi TT owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about performance, modifications, classifieds, troubleshooting, maintenance, and more!




www.ttforum.co.uk





All the pictures were in order and made sense for each section. Now it's just a pile of crap.


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> Thanks for totally f'ing up my posts. I spent hours making this post well organized and easy to navigate. You totally trashed it. Well done idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study...
> 
> 
> Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs Section Index - You can either scroll down through this post or just click on the section of interest. Section 1 - Body & Interior Section 2 - Electrical Wiring Diagrams, Communications and HVAC Section 3 - Engines Section 4 - Fuel Systems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ttforum.co.uk


There is a ticket for the attachment issue. I will update you as soon as I have an ETA on the fix.

- Cricket


----------



## Charmadize

I haven’t found the $20 thing you talk about…. I am learning the navigation and it is sort of the same…. It it could do with the discussion points being at the top of the page and the items that are at the top, being links at the side. it is difficult to see where the discussions start.

I really like the dark mode though. Being old, it is easy on the eyes!


----------



## kevin#34

+1 to all
+1 to all


davebowk said:


> Any one else finding this hard work to navigate?
> And $20 to get rid of the add pane and see premium discussions??


----------



## TTFAdmin

Can I ask a huge favor of y'all?

Can we keep all feedback, questions, concerns, requests for help, etc. regarding the new platform here in our *Community Feedback* thread rather than starting new threads?

The reason this is important is that we will be seeing *regular updates* which are largely fueled by community feedback. While that doesn't mean we can action every request, it does mean we are actively listening to the feedback and sharing it with the developers. By keeping all of the information in one thread, we can help make sure that we don't miss anything. 

- Cricket


----------



## TTFAdmin

*Navigating The Site*

Near the upper right-hand corner of the community, you will see navigation icons.

The first icon is for what’s new on the site.








Clicking on it, by default, will take you to new unread posts. On that page, you can click on additional tabs as well, such as Popular, if you prefer to view active topics.








Clicking the list icon next to “NEW” will bring you to the full forum listing.








You can also navigate by clicking the 3 vertical dots.








Clicking on your avatar will give you a drop-down menu for all things related to your account.













- Cricket


----------



## SwissJetPilot

If you want to do something useful, how about you go into the Mk2 Knowledge Base and fix all the posts your changes totally screwed up. All the images are now at the bottom of the post and make no sense with the text. I spent hundreds of hours making those posts work, easy to follow and organized so they were easy to navigate And now in one foul move, you've f'ed up every single post in the KB. I'll be damned if I'll fix them again. You screwed them up YOU fix them!


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> If you want to do something useful, how about you go into the Mk2 Knowledge Base and fix all the posts your changes totally screwed up. All the images are now at the bottom of the post and make no sense with the text. I spent hundreds of hours making those posts work, easy to navigate and organized so they were easy to navigate. And now in one foul move, you've f'ed up every single post in the KB. I'll be damned if I'll fix them again. You screwed them up YOU fix them!


As mentioned above, there is a ticket for this. As soon as I have an update from the techs, I will let you know.

- Cricket


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Chrome browser already has a *Dark Mode* built in as do most "modern" browsers. Why does the Forum need to duplicate the exact same feature?


----------



## Stustt

Can I have the old style back please ?
Far too modern for me.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Why is it when I click on the home page link, I get "Recommended For You"...??? This link (in yellow) should navigate to the home page so people can find the forum they're following, not a random list of topics.

How are new viewers suppose to find the Mk1, Mk2 and Mk3 sections?


----------



## TTFAdmin

The homepage uses a special algorithm.





It will also, with time have featured threads at the top of it.

If you prefer the full forum listing you can go straight to the full forum listing.

Clicking the list icon next to “NEW” will bring you to the full forum listing.








- Cricket


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Clicking on that link should take the user here, not to "Recommended"...


----------



## SamDorey

What a shame the old format was perfect, simplicity for a forum is best especially for new comers. I remember when first looking through the forum and how easy it was to read and navigate, this new format, not so much…


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Premium...??? Are you f'ing kidding me...??? I have ad blocker so that's already sorted. I am one of the experts. I don't need stupid a "premium badge"...what crap is that? 

Unlock Focused Reading...What....so you intentional took up space on the webpage and now expect me to pay to remove what you put in there.

This is total BS!!!


----------



## SamDorey

SwissJetPilot said:


> Premium...??? Are you f'ing kidding me...??? I have ad blocker so that's already sorted. I am one of the experts. I don't need stupid a "premium badge"...what crap is that?
> 
> Unlock Focused Reading...What....so you intentional took up space on the webpage and now expect me to pay to remove what you put in there.
> 
> This is total BS!!!
> 
> View attachment 476824


You can get browser apps with ad blocker nowadays. Premium charge is just pathetic.


----------



## wsantos

SwissJetPilot said:


> If you want to do something useful, how about you go into the Mk2 Knowledge Base and fix all the posts your changes totally screwed up. All the images are now at the bottom of the post and make no sense with the text. I spent hundreds of hours making those posts work, easy to follow and organized so they were easy to navigate And now in one foul move, you've f'ed up every single post in the KB. I'll be damned if I'll fix them again. You screwed them up YOU fix them!


The outstanding work that both this guy and Hoggy (plus a few more) did over the last decade or so MUST be preserved. Developers PLEASE engage with them to have the guides and other content restored and keep them safe. It's a real shame that veteran members like them two were not involved in the discussions. 

Having said that, I'm loving the new interface on my phone but haven't tried it on my desktop yet. It's very intuitive and easy to navigate IMO. The old site was a lot of hassle to use with a mobile device and looking very dated. Obviously the content is what matters most and it remains the forum's top selling point. It's incredible how this forum is popular with so many active members. I hope the bugs get ironed out soon and we can find a way forward. 🤞


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Sorry guys, but this new format is total 

Bad enough that it's horrible to look at, and now it looks like every other VAG forum on the internet. This used to be THE best Forum on the internet, now it's difficult to navigate and has useless features no one asked for or wanted. I think the only feature we really wanted was a search feature that worked a bit better. New bells and whistles that are useless and just add clutter to what once was one of the easiest websites to navigate.

The real tragedy is the look of the forum is now reduced to this copy-paste of every other website out there. The TT Forum UK had it's own unique look and feel that worked! It's why people from the US, Canada, Germany, France, Portugal, Greece, Italy and even Switzerland came here. Now, it's garbage thanks to a faceless webmaster who has probably never contributed to a technical issue on an Audi TT, but has managed to destroy what we had before. Even those cute little emoticons we came to love are gone...??? No more thumbs up. Brilliant.

And if you want to really see what a disaster this so called "improvement" has made, just take a look through just a few of the posts in the *Knowledge Base* which are now completely trashed; all the sorted images are jumbled at the bottom of the posts - totally ruined. I spent hundreds of hours organizing and sorting the information and now it's just a big steaming pile of crap.









FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study...


Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs Section Index - You can either scroll down through this post or just click on the section of interest. Section 1 - Body & Interior Section 2 - Electrical Wiring Diagrams, Communications and HVAC Section 3 - Engines Section 4 - Fuel Systems...




www.ttforum.co.uk





And what's with the $19.99 "Premium Membership"..??

I already have ad blocker so that's already sorted.
I am one of the experts.
I don't need a "premium badge"...what the hell is that?
Unlock Focused Reading....so the webmaster intentional took up space on the webpage and now they expect me to pay to remove what they put in there?

And why did we loose the PM service? Now we have a post for contacting individual members instead of PM's. So that means I can't contact multiple members with a single PM (like and email)...?? How is that an improvement?

"Dark Mode"...seriously? Chrome already has it, why the duplication?










This is total BS!!!


----------



## TTFAdmin

It will take a few days for the forum to fully index. Once it does, the search will work properly.

*How To Search The Site*

Near the top of the community, you will see a search bar.








Enter a search term or phrase and click enter on your keyboard or click the magnifying glass.

*Advanced Search*

To narrow down search results, click on “Advanced Search” after clicking the search bar.








This will allow you to choose to search titles only, add the member username who posted it or even select a specific forum to search from.

Enter your search criteria and click “Search “ at the bottom.








You can also access advanced search by clicking the 3 vertical dots near the upper right-hand corner of the site and selecting “Advanced “Search”








*Search Specific Forum *

If you want to search a specific section, navigate to the forum section before entering your search term in the search bar and then select the option.








*Search Specific Discussion Thread*

If you want to search a specific discussion thread, navigate to it before entering your search term in the search bar and then select the option.








- Cricket


----------



## TTFAdmin

*How To Find Conversations (Private Messages)*

From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “conversations”.













- Cricket


----------



## SwissJetPilot

And where is the search function for the *Knowledge Base*...??? And why isn't it on each KB page...?? We don't want a filter, we want to search by key word so people can find what they're looking for.

The "three dots" in the header is nonsense. Just put a search window on the page so it's obvious for anyone trying to find a topic in the KB. You're making an bunch of changes that are NOT making the user interface easy or intuitive. Only more cluttered and difficult to navigate. The fact you have a Youtube on how to use the website proves how much you've f'ed up a perfectly good working website.


----------



## BenOfTheNorth

Not sure if anyone has noticed but the Mk1 build threads appear to be missing: Mk1 build threads


----------



## Wak

Great update Mods and Owners .... Well done looks sweeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## ZephyR2

First impressions - Well it looks brighter and fresher but not as easy to navigate.
1. No clear separation between the Stickies at the top of the page and most recent comments.
2. The headings / banners for each topic are far to big meaning that a lot of scrolling is required to scan up and down the page.
3. The recent page numbers for each post are greyed out and faint. Why?


----------



## StuartDB

Take no notice guys... Good effort...I bet that was a long night and day and night....

I have so many posts edited, I wouldn't know if I've lost any.. they all start with a south-east tone and end up with a shop steward tone...  

Good work for getting it back up and running...

Can we try and avoid Orange it just reminds me of Verstappen... 

Hopefully the Ads... Will give me a few weeks of Vanilla stuff... before it's sure I need to be the 68,501 person to connect with an S10....... so am entitled to my unknown uncles treasure chest...


----------



## StuartDB

Obviously, you are hoping to get TT mark 2,3,4,... 1000... owners posting... But let's face it, those drivers don't have cars they post on forums about.. I cannot recall the post, thread counts etc... but I'm pretty sure the 8N threads are like the 8L threads on ASN and are 10 times the volume.. the second most 'popular' group here was 'off topic' and that's probably only because me and SJP (before he was bullied off) posted on there. 

It wouldn't surprise me that 'connected car'+1 will have cars autonomously posting more than their drivers


----------



## StuartDB

So there's a bit of a funny.. the stickies don't seem to have a banner in 8N they are sort of just there.. then a gap.. (so it knows its different?)

You've probably already been told so I'll only leave this one... its horrible having 5 people whining so I won't make it 60... and will pop back once you've had some sleep..


----------



## StuartDB

Okay so o get this now...

In desktop mode it looks okay..











In non-desktop mode its pony and almost unusable.. I've spent 20 minutes trying to create this post...


----------



## StuartDB

Is there an app to use on a phone?


----------



## FNChaos

The software upgrade has rendered the forum nearly useless. All of the functionality of the old format is gone with no redeeming qualities to offset that which was lost.

Vapid styling now takes precedence over substance. A page is dedicated to informing you who has the most posts / points / or score... really? Does anyone really need to know who's having a birthday today?

WooHoo! I 'earned' 4 trophies for logging in twice! 36 points for ...IDFK?
So popularity is now more important than useful information. Try to find an older post explaining how to affect a repair, Good F'n luck. I can't even search my own posts (and that is with me knowing what I'm looking for). 

Additionally, I find the layout visually appalling. Not really sure who this will appeal to but it looks like it was designed by 'Fisher Price' and targeted toward infants.

Maybe I'll check back in a month (or two) to see if the damage has been undone. Until then I'm loathe to contribute anymore since the effort seems a waste.

Condolences to SJP in particular. So much work lost...


----------



## RageX

I always felt the old forum design was a dinosaur relic with design cues from 10 years ago. The Chrome dark mode on the old forum design was horrendous as it left white patches here and there, and it was often unusable. Because I'm a dark mode person, I hated using the TT forums on the old design.

Simply for the new dark mode and that it works well, I'm all down for this upgrade.

I do hope that the admins will be able to fix the format issues that SwissJetPilot and all the other members have raised.

That said asking to preserve an obviously outdated design simply because it looks different from the other modern forum designs out there isn't a good argument. More people, at least the new users, would rather use a modern forum design than an outdated one. Of course the existing veteran members will have to get used to it, and the admins should make accommodations where possible to prevent any disruption in terms of usability and how the old knowledge base posts look.


----------



## EddieMunster321

Wak said:


> Great update Mods and Owners .... Well done looks sweeeeeeeeeeet!


Sadly I can't agree; the trend seems to be showing less information, but in bigger format, so it looks awful on a desktop with an HD screen.


----------



## silverbug

I agree too that it looks dreadful, bring back the old format…..


----------



## TT_coupe

SwissJetPilot said:


> Sorry, but this new format SUCKS! Who's brilliant idea was it to change the entire forum look and feel? The previous format worked just fine the way it was. Changing just for the sake of changing is stupid. It's GARBAGE!
> 
> The original TT Forum UK had a look to it which was easy to navigate. It worked well and best of all, it DID NOT LOOK LIKE EVERY OTHER FORUM ON THE INTERNET! Now it looks exactly like all the Golf, Tiguan and A3 forums out there and is just as difficult to navigate. That was DUMB!
> 
> You may have worked on other Forums, but there's a reason we don't want to look like all the others - THEY SUCK! These differences are what made the UK TT Forum great and appealing to people from all around the world, not just the UK. Total FAIL!
> 
> I can't tell where the different sections are and posting links and pictures now takes up way too much space. I used to be able to link a post from the Knowledge Base with just two lines; a title and a HTML linnk. Now, your changes adds about six or seven lines of unnecessary text with an intro that just clutters up the post. That was STUPID!
> 
> Not to mention the information is wrong; last time I checked, this is NOT the Swiss flag shown on my Avatar. No one needs useless bells and whistles like "dark mode" Chrome already has it so why do you need to add it to this website? You've only made it more complicated to navigate and less user friendly. Totally MORONIC!
> 
> And WTF is going on with the idea of charging us $19.99 for premium membership after the years of work THE MEMBERS have contributed to making this forum great. YOU didn't contribute to the technical knowledge, retrofits and various Knowledge Base articles we spent hours creating and posting. F"ing INSULTING!
> 
> IHMO this change has only made a fantastic forum website into a f'ing disaster. Thanks for screwing up a perfectly good website. TOTAL FAIL!


I totally agree. Need a master's degree now to work out how to use the new format. Change is sometimes a good thing but not in this case unfortunately...


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Out of curiosity I searched for the TT UK Forum and Google presented me with this...Really? You couldn't even code it so the UK TT Forum home page is at the top, followed by Mk1, Mk2 and Mk3 in order? Instead it's just a random mess like the rest of this "new and improved" website? Great job you're doing there Cricket. Well done.*










*And when can we expect the header image to change to reflect this is a Audi TT Forum, not a Mk3 Forum? Or are we now stuck looking at a red Mk3 forever as part of your new and improved format? 

If you're going to put these five images across the screen below the header image, how about you have them from each of the Forums (Mk1, Mk2 and Mk3) rather than defaulting to the latest post. *


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Just to show you what a mess you've made of what was once a well organized and easy to follow post, in this Mk2 KB post for Workshop Manuals in the KB, each section (1.1, 1.2, 1.3, etc,) had the PDF linked directly below it. Now, thanks to your incompetent meddling, it's "View attachment 7" and all the images and linked PDFs are now a jumbled mess at the bottom of the page. As John-H stated, you better come up with a Global fix because I'm not going back through these posts to reorganize what you screwed up.

It's pretty pathetic when you roll out a "new and improved" website and for all your effort a few people like the "dark mode". You could have just added that to the older format and everyone would have been quite happy. Instead, you just turned the entire Forum into a pile of shite no one can navigate without difficulty. 

Well done Cricket. Can't wait to see what other disasters you have planned for us.*


----------



## misTTeree

SwissJetPilot said:


> *Out of curiosity I searched for the TT UK Forum and Google presented me with this...Really? You couldn't even code it so the UK TT Forum home page is at the top, followed by Mk1, Mk2 and Mk3 in order? Instead it's just a random mess like the rest of this "new and improved" website? Great job you're doing there Cricket. Well done.*
> 
> View attachment 476839
> 
> 
> *And when can we expect the header image to change to reflect this is a Audi TT Forum, not a Mk3 Forum? If you're going to put these five images across the screen below the header image, how about you have them from each of the Forums (Mk1, Mk2 and Mk3) rather than defaulting to the latest post. Are we now stuck looking at a red Mk3 as part of your new and improved? *
> 
> View attachment 476840


Totally agree with SJP re the header image - I drive a Mk2 and needed to do a double take to check I was in the right section.........


----------



## droopsnoot

SwissJetPilot said:


> *Just to show you what a mess you've made of what was once a well organized and easy to follow post, in this Mk2 KB post for Workshop Manuals in the KB, each section (1.1, 1.2, 1.3, etc,) had the PDF linked directly below it. Now, thanks to your incompetent meddling, it's "View attachment 7" and all the images and linked PDFs are now a jumbled mess at the bottom of the page. As John-H stated, you better come up with a Global fix because I'm not going back through these posts to reorganize what you screwed up.*


How many times do you need to report that the format of your KB posts has been messed up, and get the same answer that it's being looked at? 

Don't get me wrong - I really appreciate the time and effort people go to when they document a procedure in detail. Many of the jobs I've done on my car have been made easier (or even possible at all) by those people who have taken the time to post in the way that you have. (I don't think I've seen any of yours, but then I have a Mk1 TT). I'd be annoyed if I'd done one of those posts and it had been messed up outside of my control. But once you've had a reply to say it's being looked at, can't you presume that it might be being looked at? I know the "search user posts" thing was being "looked at" for several years on the old forum without ever being fixed, but let's perhaps give the benefit of the doubt for a day or two?

The new format was a complete surprise to me because I don't go into the web-site related section of the forum very often and I don't recall seeing any mention of it in the "Mk1" section. I'll reserve judgement until I've used it a bit - on the face of it I do prefer the old version, but that's not to say I can't get used to this one, and it's not as if I have a lot of choice. I do recall hearing all sorts of complaints about things that needed a workaround on the old forum, or just plain didn't work at all, and hopefully these will also have been addressed.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*And here's my final example of how your "improvements" totally ruined what was once easy to navigate and browse through. This example is one of many pages I created and posted in the KB; this is for TSBs. Now, thanks to you Cricket, it's just a mess. 

Hopefully you're getting the point of how badly you've screwed things up with your changes which didn't improve anything, in fact just the opposite. To John-H's comment, "a step backwards" an understatement. *


----------



## Andywill

I think I like it, but I'm not sure .


----------



## wsantos

RageX said:


> obviously outdate





RageX said:


> I always felt the old forum design was a dinosaur relic with design cues from 10 years ago. The Chrome dark mode on the old forum design was horrendous as it left white patches here and there, and it was often unusable. Because I'm a dark mode person, I hated using the TT forums on the old design.
> 
> Simply for the new dark mode and that it works well, I'm all down for this upgrade.
> 
> I do hope that the admins will be able to fix the format issues that SwissJetPilot and all the other members have raised.
> 
> That said asking to preserve an obviously outdated design simply because it looks different from the other modern forum designs out there isn't a good argument. More people, at least the new users, would rather use a modern forum design than an outdated one. Of course the existing veteran members will have to get used to it, and the admins should make accommodations where possible to prevent any disruption in terms of usability and how the old knowledge base posts look.



I agree. When I first came across the TT forum I assumed that it had been left out in the dust by the developers and there was nothing new going. I was wrong, obviously, but the looks could have worked as an entry barrier for new users I think. Plus, clicking on threads would occasionally open dodgy pages with even dodgier messages! Using it on a regular basis required dedication, IMO. 

Everything that I tried so far worked flawlessly and I am glad that the profile pic size is no longer 400x400. 

I continue to think that going forward with the changes without consulting with the experts on the best way to keep years of hard work intact was a terrible mistake. It should be corrected. Get talking on Zoom/Teams please, guys!


----------



## Blacklab!

Dont like it, much preferred the old layout!


----------



## Steve in Ireland

I've had a quick look and found a couple of issues.
1. The designer has decided to use custom glyphs for things like checkboxes, rather than standard Unicode characters. If you block downloading of fonts, as I do (improving speed and efficiency), all the items show as the same broken glyph.








2. The method to set your location is too rigid and lacks the ability to deal with political and national subtelties. I'm an Irish citizen resident in a part of Ireland. I'd prefer an Irish flag on my profile.


----------



## silverbug

Blacklab! said:


> Dont like it, much preferred the old layout!


Before, the list of stickies and current threads was clearly in 2 different sections now it’s seemingly jumbled into one.
The legends under the user names “too much time on my hands” or whatever they were have gone , but hey we’ve got little flags instead.
Sorry , it looks a mess.


----------



## Steve in Ireland

I've dealt with the second point by being less specific about my location.

I might have a play with the system and see what happens if I claim to be a Serb in Kosovo, or a Palestinian in the occupied territories, or a Ukranian in Crimea...


----------



## Jez xbx

glad its not just me struggling! I thought I'd changed a setting or something lol
It's also buggered up some of the signatures by the look of things?


----------



## rlszer

I liked the landing page - very clean but the Forum pages themselves? Too convoluted.


----------



## E.L.Wisty

Functionality seems much improved, but the use of screen estate is poor and overall usabilty reduced. 

@Hosting company: is there a config setting you can change that would get us back to more of a grid-type layout?

<rant mode>This seems to be the modern way - web sites designed by graphic designers who have little idea of ergonomics or usablity and who produce UIs full of pastel colours and fancy graphics that would look lovely hung in a gallery but are very poor when it comes to actually using them.</rant mode>


----------



## Joba87

Nice update, but one thing I noticed immediately that's quite annoying is it's very hard to notice which topics are stickies and where's the first actual new topic.


----------



## Delta4

Why complicate an un complicated forum that's on it's arse anyway and i fully understand why SJP is unhappy,
the members that can be arsed will get used it and those that are considering using fb groups instead will do just that.


----------



## TTFAdmin

Joba87 said:


> Nice update, but one thing I noticed immediately that's quite annoying is it's very hard to notice which topics are stickies and where's the first actual new topic.


Stickies have a pushpin next to the title and there is spaced added below the 1st post that is not sticky.








- Cricket


----------



## TTFAdmin

We did post a request for members' input regarding the banner a few months back.









Banner Images Needed


Hello all, We would like some input on what you would like to see on a new banner when we migrate the community to the new software next month. Let us know any suggestions you would like to see featured on the new banner. -You can submit your high res images here and creative will review them...




www.ttforum.co.uk





There we no responses.

I can put in a request for a different banner if y'all would like to respond to that thread.

- Cricket


----------



## droopsnoot

TTFAdmin said:


> There we no responses.


How much traffic does that section of the forum get, though? I only go in there when I find something wrong and want to report it, or at least see if anyone else has already reported it, so I haven't seen any news of the new layout or banner request.

I think the point is that the banner should be different in the various sections of the forum. In the Mk1 section, a banner with a Mk1, and so on. Or just have a banner that has all three. Are the old banners the wrong size / shape now?


----------



## TTFAdmin

droopsnoot said:


> How much traffic does that section of the forum get, though? I only go in there when I find something wrong and want to report it, or at least see if anyone else has already reported it, so I haven't seen any news of the new layout or banner request.
> 
> I think the point is that the banner should be different in the various sections of the forum. In the Mk1 section, a banner with a Mk1, and so on. Or just have a banner that has all three. Are the old banners the wrong size / shape now?


At this time, there will be only ONE banner in a forum. That being said, I would love to one day be able to have different banners in different forum sections.

The resolution and dimensions are different now because the site automatically resizes depending on your device and screen size.

Feel free to add your ideas to that thread.









Banner Images Needed


Hello all, We would like some input on what you would like to see on a new banner when we migrate the community to the new software next month. Let us know any suggestions you would like to see featured on the new banner. -You can submit your high res images here and creative will review them...




www.ttforum.co.uk





- Cricket


----------



## silkman

The pop-up of "push notifications" comes up in every page refresh and won't go away. Hovering the mouse over it displays javascript: Clicking "not now" or "never" does nothing.

Won't try to click "enable" for the time being. 🙄

Running latest version of x64 Firefox on Windows 10


----------



## TTFAdmin

silkman said:


> View attachment 476860
> 
> 
> The pop-up of "push notifications" comes up in every page refresh and won't go away. Hovering the mouse over it displays javascript: Clicking "not now" or "never" does nothing.
> 
> Won't try to click "enable" for the time being. 🙄
> 
> Running latest version of x64 Firefox on Windows 10


Are you using any script/ad blockers that may be interfering?

Will, it let you disable them within preferences?



https://www.ttforum.co.uk/account/preferences



- Cricket


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Wow - just logged in after a week or so and surprised by the new Forum layout!

I guess just like every update to the look, feel and functionality of the social media platforms and websites we all use (Facebook, Twitter et all) it will take a little getting used to (God knows I've complained on FB before about their updates!!!), but I like this more modern design. And let's face it sites have to develop and change to attract old and new users alike.
Looking forward to future developments.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

TTFAdmin said:


> We did post a request for members' input regarding the banner a few months back.
> 
> There we no responses.


*If there were no responses from a Forum with as many members as there are, a normal person would figure the message was never received. You're really not that sharp are you Cricket?

Well, now you're getting responses. So how about you listen to the people who are commenting and making recommendations for improvement. Or do we have to live through another version where you just ignore everyone again?*


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> If there were no responses from a Forum with as many members as there are, a normal person would figure the message was never received. You're really not that sharp are you Cricket?


I will NEVER respond to you with disrespect. I expect the same in return. 

I am here to help, listen to your feedback, and pass it on to the developers, not the disrespectful comments.



SwissJetPilot said:


> Well, now you're getting responses. So how about you listen to the people who are commenting and making recommendations for improvement. Or do we have to live through another version where you just ignore everyone again?


I provide you with a link to the thread regarding the banner and notified the designers that we would be putting in a request for a new banner.

If that is important to you, please respond with your banner feedback in that thread.









Banner Images Needed


Hello all, We would like some input on what you would like to see on a new banner when we migrate the community to the new software next month. Let us know any suggestions you would like to see featured on the new banner. -You can submit your high res images here and creative will review them...




www.ttforum.co.uk





- Cricket


----------



## Barmybob

Sorry folks really not a fan of this new look. The TT forum has been an uncluttered and familiar forum layout for a long time. That familiarity and ease of use may have been old school but it had become your USP. It has taken me ages to log into, going through the random match the pictures routine that failed several times!

Sadly I cant see what the benefit is, the forum now views like when when you log onto a PC, where someone with poor eyesight had previously been logged in  It's all bubbly and childlike with huge pixelated avatars, it takes so many swipes to get up and down a topic, spend half an hour on here and I'll have RSI in my fingers  I can only guess that if I were to log on using a mobile it might make sense.



Delta4 said:


> Why complicate an un complicated forum that's on it's arse anyway and i fully understand why SJP is unhappy,
> the members that can be arsed will get used it and those that are considering using fb groups instead will do just that.


I'm sure you've invested a lot of time & effort into this change and I am sure you'll get many that like it. I would however have thought that at a time when old school Forums are struggling to compete with all the new media platforms, one thing you would have discussed before deciding to change would be if change could alienate any of your current users. A forum may be run by an admin team but it's the contributors to it that make it what it is. I don't for one minute expect you to change back, but I also hope that your most prolific contributors, of useful information, don't drift off and use alternative areas to communicate their TT knowledge.

I guess you'll soon have traffic data to show if the change was a success or not. I wish you well but I do know I'll now be here less frequently


----------



## Barmybob

With regard my comment of the TT Forum loosing its uniqueness... Audi A5 Forum & Audi S5 Forum 

Same software and exactly the same front page, layout & design!


----------



## StuartDB

Well this is certainly the busiest forum's threads posts.... are they still called that?

There seems to be at least 10 people suprised that stickies are only separated by an extra line feed. Why are these sections not collapsible?

Also the default landing page today had some 5psi boosting issue from 2018??

I'm not going to complain - I know how difficult change is... I still haven't recovered since they stopped selling hedgehog flavored crisps in 1985.


Surely this is still a templated configured forum, its not written by the administrators being inundated with complaints.

I happier with no longer being redirected to ridiculous adverts..

I still think it's going to be better in a desktop than a smartphone. This is what I see... I have no idea where I am. .


----------



## StuartDB

Something else a little annoying is the images doesn't really support proper zoom...


There is the thumbnail on the page... you click on that and see the image in an image viewer but the default smartphone gestures are not supported there's image not zoomed, then image 1000% zoomed .. i need to screen shot the image and then use the Galaxy S20 Gallery to view the image. 


Eg

After clicking thumbnail in post...










After attempting to zoom in... only shows ludicrous zoom mode.


----------



## MT-V6

StuartDB, press the icon with the square with the arrow pointing out of it

I have to say, I like the changes... When the attachments issue is fixed and preferably a clearer separating of the stickies, I don't see any other issues. Agreed a banner image with all models would be nice though

The old forum was so outdated and quite painful to use on a mobile, whereas the new one scales, and also Tapatalk seems to have started working again now too

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## droopsnoot

I do like the fact that there's now a "like" button, it will eliminate a lot of wasted "Yes, I agree" posts that could clutter stuff up. Strangely I really hated the whole concept of "like" when it was only on FB all those years ago, but it's grown on me.


----------



## Shingy1

Whilst I don't mind the change at all (I actually quite like it). I think in hindsight the visibility that this change was coming was quite low (146 views on the 'New software is coming') it seems like maybe more visible posts on each section mk.1,2,3 or perhaps a Beta User group would have been more appropriate to help iron out any roll out issues.


----------



## StuartDB

MT-V6 said:


> StuartDB, press the icon with the square with the arrow pointing out of it
> ....


Cool thanks, that opens it up as a normal page.. feels like the image viewer step could be skipped as I'm not sure what else it offers the user.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

TTFAdmin said:


> I will NEVER respond to you with disrespect. I expect the same in return.


*You know what respect is in this Forum? It's not telling senior contributors to "suck it up" when you and your development team make changes without consulting, or at least including us in the decisions that affect the Forum. Your assumption that you can just do what you want because no one responded to your so-called poll is BS. You and your team of imbeciles just turned years of hard work and unpaid contributions into a steaming pile of dog . 

I have ZERO respect for you or your team because you have contributed ZERO to this forum other than ruining it and disrespecting what others have done to make this Forum so great for TT owners who use it to solve problems and learn about their TTs. 

The whole purpose of this Forum is to support TT owners. Period! It's not about your vision of what the Forum should look like or to dictate how we use or navigate it.*


----------



## andy mac

The new layout is awful to navigate.
I don't mind the colours and layout too much but trying to find anything is a nightmare. 
Sorry guys but had to be honest.


----------



## TheGr8Unknown

I've only been on the forum for a couple of months but had gotten use to it, yes it looked a bit dated but it was more about the content on the forum than the looks. 
There are features on the new version that I like, but honestly I'm finding it tricky to navigate around the new version.

Once the kB is repaired and any other bugs fixed , maybe someone could create a "skin" to make it look like the old version so the hardcore oldskool kids can have the best of both worlds ? (I did very much like the old style forum) 

(P.S. I know next to nothing about coding so I don't know if it's possible...so please be gentle I'm only a plumbing and heating engineer 🙃🤷‍♂️)


----------



## Dash

Liking the general move out of the 2000s, there are some things that could do with refinement as noted. Couple of Q's from me:

On the old forum was a "view my posts" link, which gave you a quick way of viewing threads one has been involved in. Is this is still somewhere?
For some reason, posts have irritating relative dates "a moment ago" "2 months ago", can we get that back to providing a proper date and time?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Hey Cricket...you are aware this is a UK TT Forum, right? Meaning the majority of the members are from the UK. 
Then why is the Mk3 in the Forum header a LHD?*


----------



## Hoggy

SwissJetPilot said:


> *Then why is the Mk3 in the Forum header a LHD?*


Hi, More to the point why is it a MK3. Without the MK1 this TTF may never have existed.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*@ Cricket - So now I only have 5 minutes to edit a reply to a message? WTF? Is this really your idea of improving the Forum? *


----------



## MT-V6

Dash said:


> For some reason, posts have irritating relative dates "a moment ago" "2 months ago", can we get that back to providing a proper date and time?


If you hover your mouse over the time, it will give you the exact time, on a computer at least

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barmybob

SwissJetPilot said:


> *Hey Cricket...you are aware this is a UK TT Forum, right? Meaning the majority of the members are from the UK.
> Then why is the Mk3 in the Forum header a LHD?*


But it isn't a UK site! 

_Unless otherwise specified, the materials contained on the Web Site are presented *solely* for the purpose of providing information to persons *primarily located in Ontario, Canada*. This site is controlled and operated by VerticalScope Inc. from its offices in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. TTForum.co.uk makes no representation that any of the materials contained in the Web Site are appropriate or available for use in other locations or jurisdictions. Those who choose to access this site from other locations do so on their own initiative and are responsible for compliance with local laws, if and to the extent local laws are applicable._


----------



## moro anis

I haven't been on the forum for a few days and when I logged in found it had had a total revamp. Well done and thank you to all involved. A lot of truly amazing work.

Just got to find my way around it now 🤣


----------



## TTFAdmin

Dash said:


> On the old forum was a "view my posts" link, which gave you a quick way of viewing threads one has been involved in. Is this is still somewhere?


You can find this information on your profile OR you can use the Following link for this.

Click on your avatar near the upper right-hand corner of the site and select “following” from the drop-down menu.









This will bring you to a page where you can choose to view followed discussions, forums, your discussions, and participated discussions.








- Cricket


----------



## droopsnoot

Well, that's something good about the new forum layout, this popup preview is working now.


----------



## ZephyR2

droopsnoot said:


> Well, that's something good about the new forum layout, this popup preview is working now.


See, it only took from Jan 2017. You just have to be patient. 😀


----------



## KevC

You might be in the minority if this topic is anything to go by!








Community Feedback: New Forum Software is Live!


We are excited to announce that we are live on our new forum platform! It’s been a long time coming. Let’s face it. Sometimes older forum technology lags behind other parts of the internet. Although seeing the same format for a long time is comforting, the member experience shouldn’t include...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## powerplay

This is just a mess to look at. my visit to this site always started with a quick glance for the red stars next to the posts I had replied to/followed. I look at this screen and I see... nothing.

Shame, this is just a PITA. Probably won't be visiting again, it's been an enjoyable 10+ years contributing but I can't use this.


----------



## -BigMac-

haha yeaaa cant say I love it


----------



## gogs

Operates in tapatalk again so I’m quite happy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTFAdmin

moro anis said:


> I haven't been on the forum for a few days and when I logged in found it had had a total revamp. Well done and thank you to all involved. A lot of truly amazing work.
> 
> Just got to find my way around it now 🤣


Please let me know if there is anything I can help you find. 

- Cricket


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT

wtf, i cant make head's or tail's of it,


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I defo preferred the old site


----------



## jester225

Yes that was my thought,still think the other 1 was better and easier to use,1


----------



## PlasticMac

If there was a clear "break" between the stickies and the new threads and posts, maybe by title colour? Before the update I could (on an Android phone) get to that point, from landing, very easily and quickly. That's my biggest negative. Always wondered why the stickies are rated above new threads and posts, could they be moved to the bottom of the landing page? 
Mac.


----------



## silverbug

As I’ve already said on another thread, the look of this new site is horrible, and without wishing to come across as xenophobic, what’s with these little flags .
I’d much rather the Welsh flag , if I had to have one at all!


----------



## PlasticMac

This is an example of how stickies and new posts are separated on another forum. 
Mac.


----------



## Telbert

I much prefer the old format. I like the addition of the like button, but that's about it. Missus says it's because I'm a boomer!


----------



## StuartDB

its okay on a desktop or laptop - just pony on phone - which lets face it most people use now.


----------



## StuartDB

although


----------



## StuartDB

now i know...


----------



## StuartDB

its a competition  











and ooooo ------ I love that you can paste (ctrl-v) images directly into the post


----------



## StuartDB

I we pay to be an advanced user - does the cash go to VerticalScope or TTForum? also what is included in the ".... and much more" ?

thanks - this is the first web site I have ever chosen "Dark Mode" with.... is it supposed to be fashionable or better for your eyes


----------



## PlasticMac

If you click on your avatar, you can, apparently, upgrade to Premium for $20 ...
Mac.


----------



## BadNun

As the old site drives away you see the new one


----------



## droopsnoot

StuartDB said:


> I we pay to be an advanced user - does the cash go to VerticalScope or TTForum?


On the club forum I am admin for, which is hosted on another - but different - platform, we quite often have people join and then pay for "VIP Membership" without realising that it goes to the forum host rather than to the club. Unfortunately we can't do anything about the "Join VIP" banner, and it appears in quite a prominent place.


----------



## droopsnoot

StuartDB said:


> its okay on a desktop or laptop - just pony on phone - which lets face it most people use now.


Really? I'd imagined that most of the reason for doing the redesign / rewrite was to make it easier to be resizeable for phone and tablet users, because they're probably the bigger part of the user base.


----------



## motornoter

Well, don't know what to say about the new look - not logged to the TTF for a while and when I do it's all changed. Don't like how the stickies merge into the topics - took a while to find where one finished and the 8J topics started. Also sad that some of the senior contributors, especially the highly respected SJP, are unhappy with the new format.


----------



## John-H

StuartDB said:


> I we pay to be an advanced user - does the cash go to VerticalScope or TTForum? also what is included in the ".... and much more" ?


It's totally separate and nothing to do with the not for profit members' fund I've been running for years on behalf of the community, where members pay £5 for TTF window stickers and to gain instant access to the market place. The money goes into a pot to compensate anybody that suffers fraud on the market place and supports member events. Details here: TT Forum window stickers and market access compensation fund

Unfortunately I've had to temporarily put the members'fund on hold due to the site software upgrade. This is beyond my control but I'm assured it is being investigated. Sorry for any confusion or inconvenience.


----------



## Bo!

Controversial, but.... After getting used to it this week. I like it!


----------



## IPG3.6

hello admin team. just looking to rejig my signature but it seems there's limitations










is it possible to free this up to 

at least more lines
2 external links
2 images?

Thank you


----------



## StuartDB

Thanks for the reply John


----------



## StuartDB

Yeah.. I'm not a Facebook user, but a desktop view is probably more like that.
I think the biggest issue for me at the moment on the phone, is the invisible scroll bars..
As soon as the text area is full and starts scrolling, it takes a bit of a knack to stop scrolling in the text area and get past the icons to the reply button.. it is just a matter of getting used to it...

Also if you use gestures to make the text bigger, you get properly mucked up.. as there's no side scroll. 

Like said before.. its just change..

An advantage on the phone is you only get ads in-between posts..

The desktop had a massive orange flashing advert, with a car driving.. maybe Aviva or similar on repeat...


Are google ads are at the bottom but not when you are editing..


----------



## StuartDB

MT-V6 said:


> If you hover your mouse over the time, it will give you the exact time, on a computer at least
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeah, like you say.. hovering has been the pain of smart phone webapp access... 

A bit like undo / redo... I use swipe to type but if you ever swipe over the backspace, it'll start deleting characters.


----------



## John-H

InkyUK said:


> Not sure if anyone has noticed but the Mk1 build threads appear to be missing: Mk1 build threads


Yes, I've flagged that one up. It's the same for all the build threads. They worked by first transferring a nominated thread from Mk1 forum to the build thread sub forum and then transferring back to Mk1 but leaving a redirect link in the build thread area. That way the original post remained in the Mk1 forum area to keep the Mk1 forum lively but effectively created a list of build thread links in the build thread area. Unfortunately in the transfer to the new software platform all the re-directs seem to have been lost - possibly because the new software only keeps them for 30 days by default and I can't see a way of changing this or recovering the information. The site owners will have to retrieve the information from backup and modify the software to allow indefinite redirects for it to work again.


----------



## SamDorey

I keep seeing ads midway through reading posts thinking the post has finished, it’s not until I scroll down further the other half of the post is there. It’s going to get to a stage where I give up on reading posts as I find ads are very frustrating and lose interest.

I must admit there are things on the new forum I do like however it’s only minor things and do prefer the older format of the Forum.


----------



## TTFAdmin

SamDorey said:


> I keep seeing ads midway through reading posts thinking the post has finished, it’s not until I scroll down further the other half of the post is there. It’s going to get to a stage where I give up on reading posts as I find ads are very frustrating and lose interest.


You should not be seeing the ads now.

- Cricket


----------



## TTFAdmin

IPG3.6 said:


> hello admin team. just looking to rejig my signature but it seems there's limitations
> 
> View attachment 476930
> 
> 
> is it possible to free this up to
> 
> at least more lines
> 2 external links
> 2 images?
> 
> Thank you


The signature rules are the same across the network, so I cannot change them.

- Cricket


----------



## SamDorey

TTFAdmin said:


> You should not be seeing the ads now.
> 
> - Cricket


Thanks Cricket, I know you’re trying your best to fix things.

cheers, Sam.


----------



## magwych

I appreciated the new look, until I tried posting here from my smartphone.
The forum header row, with the full width search bar below it takes up a lot of room.
Below it are the options for text, another 3 rows gone.
Add a photo and it is no longer possible to see the text as I type :-(
To correct the inevitable typos, I have to scroll up and fix one by one. As soon as I backspace the text is no longer visible.


----------



## Charmadize

Agreed, I like the new look and I use the “New” button all the time.
However, a couple of little things:
1. I think unread items are in bold, but I really struggle to tell the difference - hence why I use the “New” button all the time, and have to pick out all the Mk1 postings from there. Can you make the unread items clearer?
2. For some reason, the typing editor is a bit random when a capital letter is needed, which is a bit irritating.

apart from that, it is good.


----------



## TTFAdmin

Charmadize said:


> 1. I think unread items are in bold, but I really struggle to tell the difference - hence why I use the “New” button all the time, and have to pick out all the Mk1 postings from there. Can you make the unread items clearer?
> 2. For some reason, the typing editor is a bit random when a capital letter is needed, which is a bit irritating.
> 
> apart from that, it is good.


I will absolutely pass this information on to the developers.

- Cricket


----------



## SwissJetPilot

As shown below, *VerticalScope Inc* has no vested interest in the Audi TT let alone what once was the *Audi TT Forum UK*. IMHO it's just another corporate entity out to make a fast buck of other people's work.

Contributors like myself spent years gathering, sorting and compiling information on various topics and freely sharing that information with other TT Forum members as part of a greater sense of community. None of us expected compensation, just a kind word and a grateful "thanks!" when a suggestion or instructions helped someone out.

Anyone who thinks the new look has anything to do with making this a "better forum" should guess again. This Forum is no longer about a freely formed community of contributors looking to help out other TT owners. Those days are over.

Here's exactly what these guys are doing across other Forums; it's all cookie-cutter templates and $19.00 user fees. Gone is the uniqueness that once made the *Audi TT Forum UK* great.


----------



## TTpiloti

Is there a way to see unread posts within a sub forum? I've a mk3 tt and have no real interest in the mk1 or mk2 (sorry guys!) The unread posts option pulls together all the unread posts across the entire site, not within a sub forum of interest?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, If you select the MK3 section first you can see them all or filter last 7 days or however long you wish to go back.
Hoggy.  .


----------



## IPG3.6

Thanks for the update Cricket. You're doing well keeping up with the feedback.



TTFAdmin said:


> The signature rules are the same across the network, so I cannot change them.
> 
> - Cricket


----------



## TTpiloti

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If you select the MK3 section first you can see them all or filter last 7 days or however long you wish to go back.
> Hoggy.  .


Hi, yes, but that doesn't show which posts are new and unread. In the old format, new posts had a new post banner, which disappeared when you read it. The new filters don't even allow you to filter down to 1 day, so all you see are a whole weeks worth of posts that have no indication whether you have read them or not. Other forums seem to manage an unread facility - can the new format do this?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi TTpiloti, No idea, there are lots of things not avail on the new layout, hopefully website admin will respond.
The original admin/mods are almost as much in the dark as you.
Hoggy


----------



## TTFAdmin

TTpiloti said:


> Hi, yes, but that doesn't show which posts are new and unread. In the old format, new posts had a new post banner, which disappeared when you read it. The new filters don't even allow you to filter down to 1 day, so all you see are a whole weeks worth of posts that have no indication whether you have read them or not. Other forums seem to manage an unread facility - can the new format do this?


If the post title is bold, you have not yet read it. They are in chronological order by most current post in the thread.

If you are using NEW all the posts there are unread.

- Cricket


----------



## TTFAdmin

Inline Attachments Should Be Fixed Now

The inline attachments issue regarding old threads (premigration) should now be fixed. 

Let us know if you see any other issues regarding this.

- Cricket


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *TTFAdmin* - Please change the settings for the *Mk2 Knowledge Base*. No one except Forum Admins; (e.g. myself, Hoggy, John-H, etc.) should be able to post or edit posts in this section. Thank you.


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *TTFAdmin* - Please change the settings for the *Mk2 Knowledge Base*. No one except Forum Admins; (e.g. myself, Hoggy, John-H, etc.) should be able to post or edit posts in this section. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 477003


I am looking into this now.

- Cricket


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *TTFAdmin* - Thanks for sorting out the inline attachment issue. But is it necessary to also show it as an attachment? Just takes up space that's unnecessary...


----------



## TTFAdmin

TTFAdmin said:


> I am looking into this now.
> 
> - Cricket


Please check your private conversations.


SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *TTFAdmin* - Please change the settings for the *Mk2 Knowledge Base*. No one except Forum Admins; (e.g. myself, Hoggy, John-H, etc.) should be able to post or edit posts in this section. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 477003


Please check your private conversations.

- Cricket


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *TTFAdmin* - Thanks for sorting out the inline attachment issue. But is it necessary to also show it as an attachment? Just takes up space that's unnecessary...
> 
> View attachment 477006


Unfortunately, those will be there on the old threads as the code is very different on the new software.

- Cricket


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *TTFAdmin* - So any chance you guys, out of respect for all TT owners in this forum, could come up with a composite Mk1, Mk2, Mk3 header like this. It just helps maintain the spirit of the old forum which is a community of TT owners -


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *TTFAdmin* - So any chance you guys, out of respect for all TT owners in this forum, could come up with a composite Mk1, Mk2, Mk3 header like this. It just helps maintain the spirit of the old forum which is a community of TT owners -
> 
> View attachment 477011


I responded in the Banner Feedback thread.









Banner Images Needed


Hello all, We would like some input on what you would like to see on a new banner when we migrate the community to the new software next month. Let us know any suggestions you would like to see featured on the new banner. -You can submit your high res images here and creative will review them...




www.ttforum.co.uk





- Cricket


----------



## BW57

silverbug said:


> …….what’s with these little flags .
> I’d much rather the Welsh flag , if I had to have one at all!


I don’t like them either…….anybody know of any way to get rid of them or change them 🤔?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Okay, I just posted on all three sites a shout out to anyone with some creative talent to come up with a banner that best reflects the TT community. Once the artwork comes in, I would recommend a poll and the forum votes on their favorite. Winner gets the privilege of having their artwork used as the new forum banner. Sound reasonable?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *TTFAdmin* - What's the appropriate template size for the banner header artwork? This way they make it to fit your software dimensions, rather than risking it being too tall and getting chopped.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I contacted the team at *Piston Heads* in the UK where I found these photos on their website. This is sort of what I had in mind as a good representation of the UK TT community. I asked if they'd be willing to let us use one of these as a banner. But if not, perhaps some of you guys who might be near each other in the UK can get together for a photo shoot? If nothing else, hopefully these images will give you some inspiration for a new banner.

Might be nice if one of these three was a Roadster. Just sayin'. ;-)




























Photo credit - (Nearly) 25 years of the Audi TT | PH Video


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *TTFAdmin* - What's the appropriate template size for the banner header artwork? This way they make it to fit your software dimensions, rather than risking it being too tall and getting chopped.


2880x690 for desktop banner - but the upper and lower areas of the banner image are cropped so it helps to make sure nothing is too close to the top or bottom. 720x173 for mobile banner. It's better to send as big as possible so our creative techs can do their thing.

We can't use images from other sites, so we either need to find stock images OR if enough of you share high-resolution images of your vehicles we can get our designers to put something together like the examples you provided.

- Cricket


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *TTFAdmin* - Can you please make the following corrections to the *Mk2 TT Knowledge Base*:

(1) The header title should be Mk2 not MK2; upper case "M", followed by a lower case "k". "Mk" is the correct designation and should used be throughout the entire Forum
(2) This topic should be moved below the split under "Topics".
(3) Please incorporate this text at the split to delineate the two different sections; KB and KB Topics. This format should be implemented for the Mk1 and Mk3 KBs also.

Cheers!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *TTFAdmin* - Also spotted this - can you please remove the dash "-" between TT and Forum in the top text. I think this was an old edit that was never corrected.


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *TTFAdmin* - Can you please make the following corrections to the *Mk2 TT Knowledge Base*:
> 
> (1) The header title should be Mk2 not MK2; upper case "M", followed by a lower case "k". "Mk" is the correct designation and should used be throughout the entire Forum
> (2) This topic should be moved below the split under "Topics".
> (3) Please incorporate this text at the split to delineate the two different sections; KB and KB Topics. This format should be implemented for the Mk1 and Mk3 KBs also.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 477029


I am sending you a private conversation about this.

- Cricket


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *Cricket* - Thanks for the updates. Okay, so we're stuck with a gap between the stickies then...?? Guess we'll have to live with it but a number of other people have complained that it's hard to tell where the stickies end and the main topics begin. If you can come up with some means to delineate the two that would be very helpful. Maybe just a graphic; (e.g. red line or something..??)


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *TTFAdmin* - Since you can't delineate between the Stickes and the daily topics, can you add them to the Sub forum as shown in the images below? This way they are separated from the daily topics and the "Filters", "Mark as Read" bar become the visual dividing line.

I would propose this for the other forums also so the format is consistent across the platform. It makes the navigation visually easier, especially on Smartphones as it saves the user from having to scroll through the Stickes to get to the daily topics. And it makes the daily topics easier to find.

Mk# TT Knowledge Base
Mk# TT Build Threads
Mk# TT Stickies

Cheers!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I received a nice email from *Ben Lowden* over at *PistonHeads * and they have granted us permission to use three photos that show the Mk1, Mk2 and Mk3 together as an alternative to replace the red Mk3 image that's currently up there. I've started a poll which will run for 30-days and notified all three forums. Which ever image gets the most votes can be used (obviously cropped to fit) as the new Forum Header image.









New Forum Header - Enjoy!


UPDATE - (Nov 15) The new forum header is up! Thanks to the Admin team for their support. Now we no longer look like a Mk3 forum as we are all equally represented (well, yeah, would have been nice to have a Roadster in there, but you can't have everything!). :) (y) UPDATE - (Oct 23) - Voting is...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *TTFAdmin* - Seems the poll responses can't be edited even in edit mode. I tried, and failed, to correct them and only made it worse by inadvertently adding more lines. The titles should be "Image #1", "Image #2" and "Image #3". I couldn't change Image #4 (which is should be #3) so thinking by adding them, I now I have too many. Can you fix this and make it so it's possible to edit these titles?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, I have been able to edit the vote No.s
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Thanks!


----------



## RageX

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *Cricket* - Thanks for the updates. Okay, so we're stuck with a gap between the stickies then...?? Guess we'll have to live with it but a number of other people have complained that it's hard to tell where the stickies end and the main topics begin. If you can come up with some means to delineate the two that would be very helpful. Maybe just a graphic; (e.g. red line or something..??)


Its actually not hard to do. Just some simple CSS or jQuery tweaks, which will take someone with basic knowledge less than 5mins to do.

So Cricket, whoever told you that can't be changed, needs to be fired or at least reamed out for being lazy/lying to you.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *TTFAdmin* - I've discovered that this new forum format will not allow more than 10 files to be uploaded to a single post.








However, I still have multiple posts (e.g. TSB section) that have as many as 23 file attachments from the previous forum format.









What's the story on this??

I'm trying to clean up this section and make hyperlinks for each document to avoid all the clutter caused by the reformatting of this forum. Therefore I need to create a depository for about 156 PDF files (TSBs) which I can then re-organize and link as shown below -

Please advise.









FAQ







www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## silkman

A combination of disabling enabling and disabling back notifications on firefox settings seems to have fixed it.
Sorry, didnt see your prior reply to my previous message regarding this..


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *TTFAdmin* - I've discovered that this new forum format will not allow more than 10 files to be uploaded to a single post.
> View attachment 477111
> 
> However, I still have multiple posts (e.g. TSB section) that have as many as 23 file attachments from the previous forum format.
> View attachment 477112
> 
> 
> What's the story on this??
> 
> I'm trying to clean up this section and make hyperlinks for each document to avoid all the clutter caused by the reformatting of this forum. Therefore I need to create a depository for about 156 PDF files (TSBs) which I can then re-organize and link as shown below -
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ttforum.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 477122


Give me some time to look into this.

- Cricket


----------



## TTFAdmin

RageX said:


> Its actually not hard to do. Just some simple CSS or jQuery tweaks, which will take someone with basic knowledge less than 5mins to do.
> 
> So Cricket, whoever told you that can't be changed, needs to be fired or at least reamed out for being lazy/lying to you.


One thing I have never been accused of is being lazy. 

This template is used across our network and is not a frequent complaint to warrant change on all of our sites.

There is a push pin next to the title of all sticky posts and a large space between the sticky posts and current content. We can however work with the moderator team to go through and limit the number of sticky posts in each section. Sometimes this can be accomplished by creating one post with links to all stickies for the section.

- Cricket


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *TTFAdmin* - I just reorganized all the TSB's in the KB which you guys hosed. Now the link doesn't work. Where are all the TSB documents I uploaded???








FAQ







www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *TTFAdmin* - I just reorganized all the TSB's in the KB which you guys hosed. Now the link doesn't work. Where are all the TSB documents I uploaded???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ttforum.co.uk


I can check on this but it looks like they were attachments, so I need to talk to the techs.

- Cricket


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *TTFAdmin* - And here's another post where the original images are now missing...








FAQ - Drainholes on the TT


Soooo... summer is over, the wet period is coming again. Unless you life in that unfortunate place where summers are wet too... It is time to check the TT's water management features in order to prevent damage from water entering or staying in places where it shouldn't. Rear spoiler drains...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

TTFAdmin said:


> I can check on this but it looks like they were attachments, so I need to talk to the techs.
> 
> - Cricket


Yes, they were attachments. There were over 100 of them. See my previous comments about this same post which I fixed, but is now completely gone.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@* TTFAdmin - *Still waiting for a response from your team on these issues ...

1.) Missing over 100 PDF attachments and various images from older posts
2.) Addition of New Stickies Section (shown below)


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> @* TTFAdmin - *Still waiting for a response from your team on these issues ...
> 
> 1.) Missing over 100 PDF attachments and various images from older posts
> 2.) Addition of New Stickies Section (shown below)
> 
> View attachment 477383


There is still a ticket for missing files. I will check on this again today.

I can set up that sticky section for you.









Mk2 TT Stickies


Key topics that come up often can be found here.




www.ttforum.co.uk





- Cricket


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *TTFAdmin* - *Looks good so far.  Now please move all the highlighted posts into the Stickies section..*.









*Once complete, the UK TT Forum page should look like this...

With the top three sections separated from the discussions, it gives the page a natural break which is visually easier to navigate.

Please do this for the Mk1 and Mk3 sections as well so it's consistent. - Cheers!*


----------



## TTFAdmin

Sending you a private message.

- Cricket


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I'm trying to rework this post which has more than the allowed number of attachments and pictures as it existed prior to the new format change. 

Is it possible for you to increase the number of images that can be attached, otherwise this is going to make many of the How To's and DIYs in the KB unusable.









How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Convertible Roof Flap Servo R&R


Scope - One of the most common problems with the roof not working is due to a fault code from the convertible top Roof Flap Servos (RFS). If your top suddenly stops working, or doesn't open or close all the way, or if the windows stop working correctly odds are good one or both of the RFS is...




www.ttforum.co.uk





As shown here, I can't even delete these files to try and correct the post as the images were not uploaded properly and were mostly treated as attachments and not inserted into the text as a Full Image.

Can you possibly remove the files without destroying the entire post? Last time I asked for help on this, the entire TSB post and all 100+ PDF files were lost and I'm still waiting to hear back when that's ticket is going to be solved.


----------



## nigh7swimming

Hi, I suppose I can raise this here as it's related. I'm also having issues with uploading images. I recently added two posts to Brembo 18z upgrade on a TTS
but instead of images they show some strange random labels:
































But if I go to Edit mode I can see the images just fine. What is going on?


----------



## TTFAdmin

There is an image issue at the moment. The senior techs are looking into it for us right now.

- Cricket


----------



## TT_coupe

Must say I'm getting use to the new format now and can see the many benefits. Also don't know if has been mentioned but I was able to change my avatar to a full size proper pic which is great. Good job


----------



## TTFAdmin

The site will be transitioning from the dedicated support team (who works primarily with helping members transition to the new platform) over to our regular tech support team. Although this means it may take us a bit longer to respond to your questions, we will continue to be here for you and the community.

- Community Management Team


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I've asked before, but can you please create a *Stickies* post in the Mk1 and Mk3 forums so we can move all the stickies into it. Saves space and makes navigation easier - Cheers!

• Mk1 TT Knowledge Base
• Mk1 TT Build Threads
• Mk1 TT Stickies


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *TTFadmin* - I still can't edit posts with more than 10 attachments. I can't even delete the attachments. Can you fix this or upgrade my admin rights so I can correct this myself?









FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study...


Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs Section Index - You can either scroll down through this post or just click on the section of interest. Section 1 - Body & Interior Section 2 - Electrical Wiring Diagrams, Communications and HVAC Section 3 - Engines Section 4 - Fuel Systems...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> I've asked before, but can you please create a *Stickies* post in the Mk1 and Mk3 forums so we can move all the stickies into it. Saves space and makes navigation easier - Cheers!
> 
> • Mk1 TT Knowledge Base
> • Mk1 TT Build Threads
> • Mk1 TT Stickies
> 
> View attachment 477681


So would like a new section made that you can move all stickies to? No problem. I can do that now.

Edit: Let me know if I misunderstood anything.



















-Mike


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Hi Mike - Yes please. With the new format, everyone has to scroll past all the stickies (some forums have more than others) So yeah, this way they can be moved into a Stickies section and make navigation (esp on a Smartphone) easier and quicker. Cheers!


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *TTFadmin* - I still can't edit posts with more than 10 attachments. I can't even delete the attachments. Can you fix this or upgrade my admin rights so I can correct this myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study...
> 
> 
> Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs Section Index - You can either scroll down through this post or just click on the section of interest. Section 1 - Body & Interior Section 2 - Electrical Wiring Diagrams, Communications and HVAC Section 3 - Engines Section 4 - Fuel Systems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ttforum.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 477727


I did update some of your permissions, as they were missing but for now...what attachments need to be removed? Was it just from the post linked? I can remove whichever need to go, for now, and then investigate your permissions some more.

-Mike


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Hi Mike - I don't actually want to remove them, but I can't add anything new either. So I'm kind of stuck.
I found that if I create a series of "document posts" where I create multiple posts with 10-attachments in each one, I can then hyperlink them as needed in the main post. I did this with the TSBs and it worked out okay.
As shown here, this post has 22 PDF attachments as was possible with the older format. However now I can't add or delete anything...


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> Hi Mike - I don't actually want to remove them, but I can't add anything new either. So I'm kind of stuck.
> I found that if I create a series of "document posts" where I create multiple posts with 10-attachments in each one, I can then hyperlink them as needed in the main post. I did this with the TSBs and it worked out okay.
> As shown here, this post has 22 PDF attachments as was possible with the older format. However now I can't add or delete anything...
> 
> View attachment 477744


You're getting blocked from adding more because the default is set to 10 (threads with more that got carried over, maintain their original count). I'm not sure why you can't delete but if I had to guess, its likely because there is some glitch with the carry over from the old site vs the new default. 

On average, how many attachments would you need for a thread?

-Mike


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Hi Mike - The previous formum template allowed a maximum of 20 attachments per thread. I can work with the 10-attachment limit under this new format, but for the guys who do a lot of DIY instructions, it would be nice if we could bump that up to 20 to avoid multiple threads as it breaks up the discussion unnecessarily.

TBO there's only a hand full of us who post DIY's anymore as the Mk2 is getting a bit long in the tooth and most of the topics have been pretty well covered. However, I suspect most of the old posts in the KB probably have anywhere between 10-20 since 20 was the old limit. So that glitch needs to be resolved so I can get in there and make the necessary corrections.

Keep in mind, many of the KB posts include documents like Self Study Programs, Technical Service Bulletins and Workshop Manuals. Any time I find new ones I routinely update the post. so if an older thread has lets say 12 posts and I can't edit it, then I would have to delete the entire thread and start over. Which is going to be a LOT of hours.


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> Hi Mike - The previous formum template allowed a maximum of 20 attachments per thread. I can work with the 10-attachment limit under this new format, but for the guys who do a lot of DIY instructions, it would be nice if we could bump that up to 20 to avoid multiple threads as it breaks up the discussion unnecessarily.
> 
> TBO there's only a hand full of us who post DIY's anymore as the Mk2 is getting a bit long in the tooth and most of the topics have been pretty well covered. However, I suspect most of the old posts in the KB probably have anywhere between 10-20 since 20 was the old limit. So that glitch needs to be resolved so I can get in there and make the necessary corrections.
> 
> Keep in mind, many of the KB posts include documents like Self Study Programs, Technical Service Bulletins and Workshop Manuals. Any time I find new ones I routinely update the post. so if an older thread has lets say 12 posts and I can't edit it, then I would have to delete the entire thread and start over. Which is going to be a LOT of hours.


I'll circle back on this on Monday .

Have a good weekend!

-Mike


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Thanks! Cheers.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Hi Mike, hope you had a good weekend. 

Here's what we have at the moment for the Mk1, Mk2 and Mk3 forum header posts. As you can see, they're not quite consistent across the three platforms.

Would you be so kind and ensure all three platforms have identical header titles with the exact same text so they're consistent. Please note "build threads" should have an upper case "B" and "T" - (just my OCD kicking in). I don't know why the Mk3 forum never had a Build Threads, but if you could create one for them that would be super since their members will continue to increase over time.

You can use the same text for all three Forums, just be sure to change the X to 1, 2 or 3


*MkX TT Knowledge Base*
How to Guides, FAQs, Technical information, Video Library and much more - A complete MkX reference! NOTE: You have to be registered to view this area.

*MkX TT Build Threads*
Members' threads showing modification work done to their cars.

*MkX TT Stickies*
Key topics that come up often can be found here.


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> Hi Mike, hope you had a good weekend.
> 
> Here's what we have at the moment for the Mk1, Mk2 and Mk3 forum header posts. As you can see, they're not quite consistent across the three platforms.
> 
> Would you be so kind and ensure all three platforms have identical header titles with the exact same text so they're consistent. Please note "build threads" should have an upper case "B" and "T" - (just my OCD kicking in). I don't know why the Mk3 forum never had a Build Threads, but if you could create one for them that would be super since their members will continue to increase over time.
> 
> You can use the same text for all three Forums, just be sure to change the X to 1, 2 or 3
> 
> 
> *MkX TT Knowledge Base*
> How to Guides, FAQs, Technical information, Video Library and much more - A complete MkX reference! NOTE: You have to be registered to view this area.
> 
> *MkX TT Build Threads*
> Members' threads showing modification work done to their cars.
> 
> *MkX TT Stickies*
> Key topics that come up often can be found here.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 477763


My fault. I saw that last week and meant to fix it but got sidetracked and forgot. Its now all uniform.

-Mike


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Oh great, thanks Mike!  One point, would you be so kind and please add the text below the Mk1 and Mk3 Stickies. Just so new people know what's inside...

*MkX TT Stickies*
Key topics that come up often can be found here.


----------



## TTFAdmin

Boy, I am not observant, am I? Fixing now.

-Mike


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Like they say, never buy a car built on Mondays or Fridays. LOL!  And please don't forget about the upper case "T"...


----------



## TTFAdmin

Fixed.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Ummmm....almost. There's one more - but this is it - really. Just add "TT" so the Mk1 and Mk2 sections are just like the Mk3. Job done!


----------



## TTFAdmin

I give up


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Perfect! Well done!!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

FYI - the only major change we'd like next is the Forum banner change. This was previously agreed on by the team when they took over the new forum. We've got a vote going on at the moment which ends in a few days. You can see the images which are being voted on in the link below. At the moment, Image #2 is the leader so I suspect that's the one end up with.

Obviously it will need to be cropped to fit, but I'll leave that up to you guys to sort out. But if you can let us know what it will look like in advance, that would be great.









New Forum Header - Enjoy!


UPDATE - (Nov 15) The new forum header is up! Thanks to the Admin team for their support. Now we no longer look like a Mk3 forum as we are all equally represented (well, yeah, would have been nice to have a Roadster in there, but you can't have everything!). :) (y) UPDATE - (Oct 23) - Voting is...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## TTFAdmin

When the contest is over, shoot me a PM and I'll alert creative. They will always provide drafts for review prior to things going live. 

-Mike


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Outstanding. Thanks again for all your help. You take the rest of the week off. If anyone asks, tell 'em I said it was okay.


----------



## TTFAdmin




----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *TTFAdmin* - The voting has ended and Image #2 was the winner for the new banner. I have attached the original image for your team to modify as needed. Cheers!


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *TTFAdmin* - The voting has ended and Image #2 was the winner for the new banner. I have attached the original image for your team to modify as needed. Cheers!


I will share with creative and make sure they can work with it, do you have any other angles from the same shoot you can share if the layout does not work?

Jeff


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Hi Jeff - Unfortunately no, that's the only angle we have. We were granted permission from the photo owner and they only offered that one and two others. If #2 just won't work, then I guess we can go with Image #3 which came in 2nd place and if that doesn't work, then #1 which came in 3rd.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *TTFAdmin* - Evidently ZIP files are not permitted in the new forum format. I have a couple of 3D printing projects which I would like to share, however I can't upload the file any of the following formats; OBJ, STL, GLFT, or SVG. Can you please advise me as to how I can post the CAD file for these projects?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Looks like the header artwork is missing...


----------



## Ikon66

SwissJetPilot said:


> Looks like the header artwork is missing...
> 
> View attachment 479005


It’s ok for me 🤷


----------



## TTFAdmin

SwissJetPilot said:


> Looks like the header artwork is missing...
> 
> View attachment 479005


Disable your adblocker for a sec, refresh and then enable again. See if that works.

-Mike


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Brilliant, that did it. Cheers!


----------

